

Growth Hacking Uber - ramya25
https://medium.com/p/3ac6f7944a17
The “U” stands for User. How Customer Optimization fuels Growth.
======
Normantran2014
Interesting suggestions.

As a UX designer I'm curious how you would validate these painpoints with
customers through qualitative research.

~~~
ramya25
Thank you for your comment Norman. I think this would involve both qualitative
and quantitative user research. It would be great to see data at each touch
point in the user flow and then validated it with real users. What do you
think?

